# Internet Shop, rechtliches



## Identität (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,
ich plane gerade einen eigenen Internet Shop. Es soll um Aufkleber gehen, die ich dort verkaufen möchte. Seit einigen Tagen habe ich mir jetzt mal Informationen durchgelesen. Jetzt möchte ich euch fragen was Pflicht ist, weil es mir nicht ganz klar wird.

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, muss ich gewerbe anmelden? Wenn nicht, ab wieviel Geld muss ich das anmelden?

Ab wieviel Verdienst muss ich Steuern zahlen?

Wenn ich jetzt einen Aufkleber oder Poster erstelle, die ein Logo von xyz tragen, oder ein Bild von einem PC Spiel verwende, kann ich dafür Ärger bekommen? Brauche ich vom Hersteller eine Lizenz?

Muss ich sonst noch auf etwas achten? Ich weiß das ich eine rechtskräftige AGB brauche, Garantie muss ich nicht geben, oder? Ich möchte einfach nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Nach § 2 Abs. 1 Satz 1 und 3 UStG bist Du ein Unternehmer der eine gewerbliche oder berufliche Tätigkeit selbständig ausübt.
Als Unternehmer zählst Du selbst dann, wenn Du keinen Gewinn erzielen willst (also auch dann wenn Deine Einnahmen geringer sind als Deine Ausgaben (Insolvenz ist vorprogrammiert)).
Siehe auch: Unternehmerbegriff im Steuerrecht.

Gewerbesteuern werden (so wie ich es auf die Schnelle sehe) bei jedem Gewinn Fällig (also auch wenn Du nur 1 Cent Gewinn erzielst).
Siehe auch: Gewerbesteuer.

Bei der Umsatzsteuer hingegen hängt es davon ab wie hoch Dein Gewinn ist.
Hier gibt es nämlich die Kleinunternehmerregelung nach § 19 UStG.

Da Du aber noch keine 18 bist, bist Du auch nicht voll geschäftsfähig.
Somit wirst Du also ein Problem haben einen Gewerbeschein zu bekommen, der ja nunmal als Unternehmer Voraussetzung ist (ansonsten ist es Schwarzarbeit).
Ich meine aber mich ganz dunkel daran erinnern zu können, dass es auch Ausnahmeregelungen gibt.
Ich glaube da war irgendwas mit Eignungstests und Auflagen.
Wer aber eine "Extrawurst" haben will, muss auch dem enstprechend dafür bezahlen (frage mich aber nicht nach Preisen).
Alternativ kannst Du Dir auch einen Erwachsenen suchen, der für Dich seinen Kopf hinhält (das Gewerbe läuft also mit allen Rechten und Pflichten, inkl. aller Konsequenzen auf seinen Namen) und Dich als Mitarbeiter einstellen.

Ob Du eine Grantie geben musst, weiss ich nicht..... aber Du wirst wohl eine Gewährleistung geben müssen.
Schliesslich können die Aufkleber ja mangelhaft (nicht dem üblichen "Standard" entsprechend) produziert worden sein.

Was das Logo oder Bild betrifft:
Auf diese Dinge bestehen Copyrights..... Du darfst sie also nicht ohne Zustimmung verwenden.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: dieses ist keine Rechtberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wieder.


----------



## Identität (15. Dezember 2006)

Okay danke erstmal. Also wie es ausschaut muss ich Stuern zahlen. Das ich ein Gewerbeschein brauche war mir von anfang an bewußt. Dann weiß ich ja jetzt besser bescheid.
Also wegen Garantie ist das glaube ich so das man keine geben muss, aber wenn man eine gibt muss diese eingehaten werden.

Habt ihr noch einige Tipps/ Infos wo man nachlesen kann worauf man achten kann, wenn man einen eigenen Shop eröffenen will?


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Dezember 2006)

Über die AGB und das Impressum hast Du Dich ja schon anscheinend informiert. 
Dann währe da noch der Zahlungsweg.
Bei PayPal, Kreditkarte, Bankeinzug etc. solltest Du unbedingt dafür sorgen dass die Übermittlung der Daten über eine SSL gesicherte Verbindung stattfindet.
Bezahlug per Rechnung ist eine Sache für sich (würde ich höchstens bei Stammkunden anbieten).
Evtl. könntest Du noch die Zahlung per Nachnahme anbieten (lohnt sich natürlich nur bei entsprechend hohen Beträgen).
Auf jedenfall würde ich dem Kunden aber die Möglichkeit bieten seine Rechnung online auszudrucken, bzw. als PDF anzubieten (unabhängig davon ob Du der Warensendung eine Rechnung beilegst oder nicht).
Und nicht Deine Kontoverbindung vergessen. 

Versandrabatt sollte auch nicht fehlen (ist ja gängige Praxis).
Zu den Versankosten zählen auch das Verpackungsmaterial (inkl. Paketklebeband).
Sofern die Ware nicht (durch DHL, GLS und Co.) bei Dir abgeholt werden, hast Du noch weitere Kosten die zu berücksichtigen sind.
Wie lange brauchst Du z.b. um zur Post zu kommen und wie lange musst Du im Durchschnitt am Schalter anstehen (Arbeitszeit)?
Welche Fahrkosten enstehen Dir?
Ich würde diese Kosten aber eher beim Warenwert "untermogeln" (also mit einkalkulieren)..... zu hohe Versandkosten könnten nämlich eher abschreckend wirken.

Links kann ich Dir nicht nennen..... da ich mich mit solchem Thema nie beschäfftigt habe.
Was aber den Gewerbeschein und die Steuern angeht, darüber kann Dir das zuständige Gewerbeamt bzw. Finanzamt Auskunft erteilen (die sollten es ja wissen  ).

[edit]
Ach ja, ein Steuerberater sollte auch nicht fehlen. 
Auch ein Anwalt währe nicht verkehrt..... man kann ja nie wissen.
[/edit]


----------



## Identität (15. Dezember 2006)

@Dr Dau 
Danke für deinen ganzen Tipps, du hast noch einige Sachen genannt an die ich noch gar nicht gedacht habe. Ich werde das die nächsten Tage alles planen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gumbo (15. Dezember 2006)

Eine Garantie ist immer eine freiwillige Vereinbarung einer gewissen Handlung in einem bestimmten Fall. Es gibt also keine gesetzliche Garantie, so wie es in fast allen Ebay-Auktionen beschrieben wird.
Was die Gewährleistung oder Sachmängelhaftung angeht, ist diese für Neuwaren vorgeschrieben. Sie kann jedoch durch beiderseitiger Übereinstimmung durch entsprechende Klauseln im Kaufvertrag eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Dezember 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Sie kann jedoch durch beiderseitiger Übereinstimmung durch entsprechende Klauseln im Kaufvertrag eingeschränkt werden.


Bzw. in den AGB.
So ist es in der Druckindustrie üblich dass schon in den AGB steht dass z.b. die gelieferte Menge xyz% von der bestellten Menge abweichen darf.
Da die AGB ja Bestandteil jeder Geschäftsabwicklung sind, müssen Klauseln die dort schon stehen, nicht noch extra im Kaufvertrag und/oder Angebot aufgeführt werden.


----------



## Identität (16. Dezember 2006)

Das ist sehr interessant? Mit wieviel Jahren darf man denn Gewerbe nun anmelden? Mal lese ich 18, dann aber wieder ab 16. Weiß das jemand? Ich wollte nächte Woche dann zum Ordnungsamt.


----------



## Descartes (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!



Identität hat gesagt.:


> Das ist sehr interessant? Mit wieviel Jahren darf man denn Gewerbe nun anmelden? Mal lese ich 18, dann aber wieder ab 16. Weiß das jemand? Ich wollte nächte Woche dann zum Ordnungsamt.



Zivilrechtlich gilt:

Ab 18 Jahren, also mit voller Geschäftsfähigkeit (§2 BGB i.V.m. §§104-115 BGB). Ausnahmen: § 112 BGB. Bedeutet: Deine Erziehungsberechtigten müßen zustimmen + Genehmigung des Vormunschaftsgerichts.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die GewO hiervon Ausnahmen macht.



Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Was die Gewährleistung oder Sachmängelhaftung angeht, ist diese für Neuwaren vorgeschrieben. Sie kann jedoch durch beiderseitiger Übereinstimmung durch entsprechende Klauseln im Kaufvertrag eingeschränkt werden.



Das stimmt schon, aber es kommt wesentlich darauf an, ob ich als Unternehmer (§14 BGB) gegenüber einem anderen Unternehmer oder einem Verbraucher tätig werde (§13 BGB).

Bei einem Verbraucher ist es sehr viel schwieriger Gewährleistungsrechte per AGB einzuschränken. Die 2 Jahre auf Neuprodukte bei Kaufverträgen etwa: Kaum eine bzw. keine Chance. Einzige Erleichterung: Die Beweislast für Mängel kehrt sich nach 6 Monaten um.

Grüße

Martin


----------

